
On the “Luxury Internet” - longdefeat
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/11/13/magazine/internet-premium.html
======
parliament32
Meta but since when is using strikethough for links a good idea? Or is it just
my browser?

------
wufufufu
Paywall for irony?

